# Best Compound Sliding Miter Saw?



## ntsllc (May 5, 2011)

Which 12" Compound Sliding Miter saw is better? The new Dewalt DW718 or the Bosch 5412? I've read excellent reviews for both, just wondering which one is better. I see the bosch runs a little higher price tag than the Dewalt, is it worth the extra cash? Home depot has a deal on the Dewalt right now for $599 and you get a free stand (DW723 - valued at $199). What does everyone think. 

Thanks!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

if you search through the Tools section, you will see miter saws have been reviewed in detail:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Bosch hands down compared to the DW718


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Bosch reviews. Pricey though. From what I've read about it is that if you try to miter to one side the motor gets in the way decreasing the size of material you can cut from 6 1/2" down to only 4 1/2". 
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=1544918

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3SB4X...e=UTF8&ASIN=B004323NNC&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the Bosch 5412 and I love it. I'm not a big fan of DeWalt anything, though.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> Bosch reviews. Pricey though. From what I've read about it is that if you try to miter to one side the motor gets in the way decreasing the size of material you can cut from 6 1/2" down to only 4 1/2".
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=1544918
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R3SB4X...e=UTF8&ASIN=B004323NNC&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=




That review is the GCM12SD, the Axial Glide Saw. The OP asked about the 5412 which is a conventional slide. I had a 5412 that the GCM replaced. 5412 is a good saw, more accurate then the DW718 which has issues for some reason. I never really looked into it but I hear alot of people say the DW has alot of slop in it. The DW does have more nested capacity then the 5412 but that is about the only feature it has over the Bosch.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I like my Makita, but the Festool ones look very nice.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...lets not muddy the waters too much for this guy, he asked about 12" sliders and two models specifically.


----------



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

The Makita LS1216 (LS1216L model has the laser) is hands down the best thing given what your looking for. The only better saw is a Kapex, but at twice the cost of the Makita. Personally, with the quality of the Makita saw, it's amazing value I think.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the 10" makita slider. I wouldn't buy it again......I've had it for 4 years now, and I have to use a speed square to square up the blade.....I'd be out buying another saw if I did a lot of trim..
I'd be leaning towards the Bosch though


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only bad part about that bosch in the op, is that it is about as heavy as a boat anchor.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got the 10" Bosch and I'm pretty happy with it. All these tools are only as accurate as you treat and tune them. I really like the front bevel lock and the micro adjust miter knob.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita LS1216L is a great saw for the money. As mentioned, the Kapex is a great saw, but for a good saw and a good price the Makita is a great one.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only bad part about that bosch in the op, is that it is about as heavy as a boat anchor.


HA! You think that is heavy....try the GCM...its even more!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my Bosch slider. Enough so I got the table saw too.


----------



## Coptool (Oct 8, 2008)

Bosch all the way for miter saws but you might want to consider the 5312 model instead of the 5412. Basically they are identical in all the ways that count most: motor, slide mechanism, capacity, etc but losses the adjustable handle, quick clamps and other non essential things that drop the price $100+ normally. If money is not as big of a factor as performance the Glide Saw GCM12SD is definitely the way to go.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I need to check which one I have now coptool..


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

If you don't mind the saw weighing more than the moon (67 lbs), the Hitachi is $450 at Lowes and every bit as good as the Bosch.


----------



## shkalerts (Sep 21, 2012)

The mitre saw reviews on here are helpful. I also for this site to have some good info. http://toolshedreview.com


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

shkalerts said:


> The mitre saw reviews on here are helpful. I also for this site to have some good info. http://toolshedreview.com


I bet this guy has pick one up by now:blink: Or maybe he's a procrastinator:whistling


----------

